# Latest on Obi



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi has been transferred to the Royal Veterinary College Hospital in Hatfield. My vet felt that he could do no more and that Obi needed to see specialists. His health has deteriorated badly and he is now on a morphine drip overnight and he will have a spinal tap and various scans done tomorrow. The vet at the hospital is looking in to Meningitis and other Neurological related problems. I have been told I will get an update from a Neurologist in the morning. 

Thank to everyone for their messages of support, really appreciated.

Clare
x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh Clare - I'm so sorry. Only just catching up on events and can't believe Obi is so poorly. Sending lots of hugs for a speedy recovery. Take care xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Clare I am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you and Obi and I will keep everything crossed for you both that he pulls through this soon. You must be feeling so worried. Sending hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Clare, poor poor Obi, that is just devastating news. He will be receiving the best care possible, we will all be thinking of you and wishing Obi better :hug:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh good grief, I am so sorry  He's in good hands, I hope he pulls through soon.

I'll be thinking of you both, please keep us posted.

HUGS xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Clare and Obi .. I am thinking of you .. so sorry to read this 

Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh Honey we're so sorry Obi is so poorly. There's nothing worse than this stage of trying to find a diagnosis. We've got our fingers crossed....and 29 dogs have got their paws crossed here too. Julia and Stephen xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Oh Clare poor Obi. Hope he's feeling better soon. Hugs to you both x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Clare - we are so sorry to hear that Obi hasn't recovered yet but hope he does very soon. Thinking of you and sending hugs with love from Beau, Madeleine and Ali XXX


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Clare, poor Obi. I really hope he makes a good recovery, he's in good hands at the Royal Vet College.

Lots of hugs to you :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Clare,
I've only just read the threads about poor Obi and I'm so so sad to hear he's so poorly. We will be thinking of you and hoping he gets better really soon.
Pip X


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Clare

Can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling this evening - Obi has the best specialists looking after him. Take good care of yourself too - love + hugs, Karen x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Clare, best wishes for a speedy recovery for Obi, so sad to hear about his illness.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Clare,im so sorry to read that little Obi is unwell still,he is in the best place possible Hoping he has a speedy recovery from whatever is causing all this.....thinking of you,your family and dear little Obi xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Clare - what sad news. I can't believe how quickly he became so unwell. Please keep us updated and my fingers are firmly crossed that Obi recovers quickly. 

Hugs to you and Obi


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Lots of good wishes to you and Obi - take care, both of you. xx


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I have just caught up with this and you other thread about Obi's illness. I am so sorry to hear how poorly little Obi is, thinking of you and your family and wishing Obi a speedy recovery. Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Best wishes to you and Obi and hope he makes a full recovery soon. 
Take care, Helen x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwwww poor wee obi! I'm sure he will be back to his usual bouncy happy self soon, wee soul. Emma x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh Clare, how awful for you, my heart goes out to you. Hoping and praying that Obi is on the mend very soon. He's getting the best possible care. Keep your chin up.
Love and puppy kisses from Gill & Stanley xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg just catching up cos i havent been on lately and shocked to read about poor little obi,how awful.Praying he makes a speedy recovery,sending him big hugs xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh poor Obi .....he doesn't deserve this 

Sending you love and healing thoughts for Obi.

Karen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Thinking of you and Obi


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh am so sorry to read this latest update.

Sending Obi lots and lots of healing vibes and get well wishes and a big hug for you too xx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sorry poor Obi is feeling awful. I hope the vets figure out what is wrong soon. ray:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh i am so sorry to be reading this, we have all positive love and kisses coming your way for a speedy recovery. My heart aches for you. I hope that you are both ok


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hoping for some good news today!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Obi, I can't imagine what you must be going through. Hoping you get some answers quickly and that Obi makes a quick recovery. 

Andrea


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear Obi is so poorly, hope he's on the road to recovery soon.
Love Kerry and Ruby xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's awful. It sounds very similar to what happened to my Irish Wolfhound after he drank algaed water. Is that a possibility that they have considered? With my wolfhound it started as an infection, went into his blood and then to his spine and nervous system.
Hoping and praying for a speedy recovery. Our hearts go out to you x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lots and lots of love and hugs to you and poor Obi, I do hope you get some good news this morning. xxxxxxx


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Im really sorry to hear that Obi is so unwell. I really hope he starts feeling better soon, he is a Jedi after all! 
So nice to see all these positive vibes being sent Obi's way and everyone behind you. Fingers firmly crossed for good news this morning! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hug::hug:Feel for you sooooooo much, dont know what to say really other than sending you loads of love and prayers, everything double crossed x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww, you must be so worried. He is in great hands at the RVC, if anyone can sort him out its them :hug: from all of us x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Obi, must be terrible for you .... am hoping and praying he starts to pick up very soon.

Love, Sue xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I have posted this on the other thread too but just to let you all know, as poor Clare is too worried at the moment to come on here but Obi is in less pain this morning and had a comfortable night. He is under going more tests today which will hopefully confirm RVC suspicions and mean he can start treatment.
Clare will update herself later when she knows more but is faced with a long day waiting to hear from the vet college. 
Would also like to say that Obi is only in the RVC because of the tenacity and love of his mum, she had the courage to question her vet and be quite forceful with her concerns................so well done Clare, Obi could not wish for a better mum!!! xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Karen for updating us. I've been coming on here even more often than usual to see if there has been any news. 

Clare I'm keeping everything crossed. 

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Karen and well done Clare for getting the best possible care for Obi. We are all thinking of you and Obi.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Have left a message on the other thread but posting quickly on this one too as I don't want to miss any news. Thinking of you and logging on often hoping for news of improvement. Love and best wishes Clare. Come on Obi, fight it little one, we are all with you xxx :hug:


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Thinking of you both and hoping that Obi starts improving soon sending you lots of good wishes and hugs from max and I :hug:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for the update Karen. x
Clare & family we are really thinking of you and hoping and praying that Obi is cured quickly.
sending every positive thought & vibe imaginable x
Come on OBI - get better little man x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Karen for the update as been thinking about Clare and Obi all day! Hope Obi now gets the treatment he needs and a big pat on the back for Clare for trusting her instincts and questioning the vet  XXX


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Karen for the update.

I do hope RVC get proper confirmation of what's wrong asap so they can start the correct treatment.

Thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Claire, I'm so sorry about Obi. Don't forget all your and Obi's friends on this forum are thinking of you and wishing you well xxx


----------

